# جهازي Xenon XL-A100 XL-M100



## المسلم84 (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعتبر مولد الضوء في عمليات التنظير من اهم الاجهزة المستخدمة,ولقد تم الاستعانة بضوء الزينون بدلا من الضوء العادي كونه لايسبب ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الانسجة المحيطة براس المنظار,وبسب وضوحه ودقته العالية.

ويعتبر ضوء الزينون أفضل من ضوء الهالوجين, كون الزينون يعطي ضوء ابيض صافي وهو مهم لعمليات الجراحية لتمييز الانسجة عن بعضها البعض. 

وهذه مقارنة بين الزينون والهالوجين من حيث الطاقة والاستطاعة:
للهالوجين:
150 وات تعطي 25000 شمعة
250 وات تعطي 33000 شمعة
للزينون:
100 وات تعطي 70000 شمعة
180 وات تعطي 100000 شمعة

يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة لجهازي Xenon XL-A100 XL-M100

ويحتوي الموقع التالي على معلومات عن الاجهزة المستخدمة في عمليات التنظير Endoscopic

http://www.endoscopy.com

وشكراا....

*لا تنسوناا من صالح دعائكم*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع والمميز .

تمنيتنا لك التوفيق ومزيد من العطاء .

ومن الله التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## ملهم الوقية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على ها المنتدى الجميل والمفيد وجازاكم الله كل خير
[


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المسلم والله يزيدك علم ونور


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لك من الشكر اجزله . جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## SAEED BALTEM (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## m fadel (19 فبراير 2009)

thank you but i need the circuit diagram for the xenon light source thanks


----------



## البرنس احمد الغمري (21 فبراير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل م/ المسلم 84
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islam salama ali (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى المجهود


----------



## فداء (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (6 يناير 2010)

*جــــزاكــــــم الله كـــــــــــــــــل خـيــــر*​
اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي - المســـــــــلم-


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فراس الدمشقي (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مروان القصار (29 أبريل 2012)

جديد بالنسية لي ورائع


----------

